# Intel D2700MUD Mini-ITX Motherboard



## Deleted member 2077 (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone know how well this board is supported in FreeBSD 9.0 64bit?  

Intel D2700MUD Mini-ITX Motherboard

Warning, PDF:
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/doc/product-brief/desktop-board-d2700mud-innovation-brief.pdf

The main things we care about:

Processor:            Intel Atom D2700 / 2.13 GHz ( Dual-Core )
Chipset Type:         Intel NM10 Express 
Graphics Controller:  Intel GMA 3650 
Network Controller:   Intel 82574L 
Storage Interfaces Serial ATA-300 - connector(s): 2 x 7pin Serial ATA - 2 device(s) 

acpi/power management, etc.


----------



## fadolf (May 10, 2012)

Personal experience with a D2500CC and this pr suggest it's not terribly good at the moment. This seems to be the case for most if not all of the recently released atom 2000-series. 

i386 has the least problems, and is only affected by minor text corruption. for amd64 in VGA-mode the video won't scroll at a point at boot and all the following lines are printed in one line as can be seen here.

Neither work in serial mode, as the display will just halt at a point during boot.


----------



## jef (May 11, 2012)

I had terrible problems with the BIOS for Atom 330 boards a few years back. If you do purchase one, make sure you have return-for-full-refund privileges.


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (May 11, 2012)

Just an update on this.

Confirmed working: process/memory etc., NIC, USB, SATA.
Not tested: sound, serial, parallel.
Half Working: video.

On text based console there are some blocks when typing. On X, no driver, using Vesa.


----------



## freecbc3 (Aug 6, 2012)

Just more info:
"BIOS has problem to identify keyboard or mouse during OS installation, but OK after window startup.

Power up stop at BR for more than 70 seconds.If you do not turn power line off, it is faster but it will eat few W."

*I* found it in cnet*.*


----------



## Erratus (Sep 24, 2012)

MY D2500CC consumes a total of 17 Watt (SSD, external powersuply included). 
With custom kernel and MODE_283 1280x1024x32 is maximum resolution.


----------



## joel@ (Nov 18, 2012)

Late followup: has anyone tested these Intel Atom d2500 or Intel Atom d2700 boards with Xorg and FreeBSD 9.1 or 10?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 19, 2012)

To be clear, because this wasn't mentioned before, these CPUs come with a Intel GMA 3650. These are *not* Intel GMA's, but a (modified) PowerVR SGX545.

There are some Linux drivers, I don't see them in any port but I may be missing them,
I spoke to a Fedora dev about a year ago who worked on this and, in his opinion, they don't work very well. I don't know if the situation has improved much, but without official support, I doubt it.

Even on Windows, these chips arguably don't work very well, since the drivers lack 64-bit support.

These CPU's are great in every other respect, there's some great hardware build on them. It's a pity the graphics part sucks :-(


----------



## habi (Mar 21, 2013)

*How did you get the gigE NIC to work?*

I can*'*t get mine to work and I have the same motherboard. Are you using the 64-bit version?

I tried the newest 9.1 freebsd FreeBSD release as well as my FreeNAS that I want to use with this motherboard, but both give the same error about checksum.

FreeNAS uses the um-7.3.2 Intel driver but freebsd FreeBSD uses the newest Intel release um-7.3.4.

But ac*c*ording to Intel support information on the download site the driver only s*u*pports 82574 not 82574L. Did you do some tweaking or something else? Did it work straight out?

I already bootutil-flashed the network card but nothing has changed.

http://forums.freenas.org/showthrea...n-mobo-not-working-(intel-d2700mud-atom-mobo)

*T*his is what *I* get:

```
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.3.2> port 0x2000-0x201f mem 0xd1300000-0xd131ffff,0xd1200000-0xd12ffffff,0xd1320000-0xd1323fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: The EEPROM Checksum Is Not Valid
device_attach: em0 attach returned 5
```


----------



## habi (Mar 22, 2013)

Ah, mine didn*'*t work in linux nor win7, so it*'*s crap from the factory.


----------



## getopt (Aug 15, 2016)

habi said:


> ```
> em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.3.2> port 0x2000-0x201f mem 0xd1300000-0xd131ffff,0xd1200000-0xd12ffffff,0xd1320000-0xd1323fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
> em0: Using an MSI interrupt
> em0: The EEPROM Checksum Is Not Valid
> ...



Just in case someone ends here for looking to a solution:
The mainboard's EEPROM is buffered with a lithium battery. If the battery is no more usable the EEPROM fails.

In this case just replace the onboard battery and be done.


----------

